# ROMERO'S UPHOLSTERY IN FORT WORTH TX



## PURPLE~HAZE

BE POST IN UP SOME OF THE WORK DONE


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Mar 30 2010, 10:28 PM~17051482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the price on somthing like this?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 3 2010, 10:35 AM~17085146
> *what the price on somthing like this?
> *


x2 price list maybe?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by resname93+Apr 3 2010, 11:35 AM~17085146-->
> 
> 
> 
> what the price on somthing like this?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U LOOKIN AT AROUND 1500
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ericg_@Apr 7 2010, 02:13 AM~17120361
> *x2 price list maybe?
> *


IT ALL THE DEPENDS ON THE WORK AND MATERIAL BUT WE WILL HOOK U UP MAN


----------



## 8cutdog6

TTT


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Mar 30 2010, 11:31 PM~17051514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: ttt for romero's upholstery


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Mar 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17050149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinche sigualense vien happy :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Very nice work


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 8 2010, 05:56 AM~17132024
> *Very nice work
> *


----------



## 8cutdog6




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 7 2010, 06:33 AM~17120703
> *U LOOKIN AT AROUND 1500
> IT ALL THE DEPENDS ON THE WORK AND MATERIAL BUT WE WILL HOOK U UP MAN
> *


orly? Dash and all? looking to wrap my dash is black leatber


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 05:07 AM~17158181
> *orly? Dash and all? looking to wrap my dash is black leatber
> *


YES


----------



## juangotti

location. half down half when done or... ?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2010, 02:38 AM~17187411
> *location. half down half when done or... ?
> *


EAST FORT WORTH AND YEAH HALF DOWN AND THE REST WHEN IS DONE


----------



## Looney

NICE WORK...


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Apr 15 2010, 02:06 PM~17202766
> *NICE WORK...
> *


THANKS


----------



## ericg

how much for ostrich inserts in my 95 lincoln? just the middle is torn up


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 17 2010, 04:10 AM~17219325
> *how much for ostrich inserts in my 95 lincoln? just the middle is torn up
> *


800


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 20 2010, 02:57 AM~17245238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you getting down.


----------



## DALLAS-G

how much to re- do all my interior o.g vinyl in my 68 impala fastback 2 door


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 20 2010, 02:11 PM~17249026
> *how much to re- do all my interior o.g vinyl in my 68 impala fastback 2 door
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Renaul




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

i sent u a pm the other day, and no reply


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 24 2010, 04:01 PM~17289989
> *i sent u a pm the other day, and no reply
> *


HAD NOT BEEN ON LAY IT LOW PM SENT


----------



## 8cutdog6

*TTMFT*


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## jvasquez

What's the phone number...trying to fiberglass the dash on a 79 Monte.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17632859
> *What's the phone number...trying to fiberglass the dash on a 79 Monte.
> *


i dont do fiberglass bro srry but we could upholster it with vinyl or leather


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@May 31 2010, 02:16 PM~17654517
> *i dont  do fiberglass bro srry but we could upholster it with vinyl or  leather
> *


What's cost for Black Vinyl?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

MY HOMIES SANSEN RIDE ABOUT TO GET A MAKE OVER I BE POST IN UP MORE PICS HERE HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW AND A SNEEK PEEK OF THE INTERIOR


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## Sigala

SATISFIED CUSTOMERS FROM ROMEROS UPHOLSTERY


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## Sigala




----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@May 31 2010, 11:03 PM~17660261
> *MY HOMIES SANSEN RIDE ABOUT TO GET A MAKE OVER I BE POST IN UP MORE PICS HERE HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW AND A SNEEK PEEK OF THE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jun 2 2010, 10:09 PM~17680451
> *looks good
> *


YA TU SABEZ


----------



## mike661




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

:nicoderm:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

WE ALSO DO FLOOR MATS FOR $90.00


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Can i get an address for this shop??


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Jun 8 2010, 05:58 PM~17730738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## califas

ttt


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Jun 10 2010, 11:15 PM~17756128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS

WUTS UP MY BROTHER HOWS IT GOING DOWN THERE IN THE EAST SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

SUP JUNIOR IS ALL GOOD IN POLY


----------



## califas

ANY PICS OF CHITOS CADY :biggrin:


----------



## califas




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jun 11 2010, 10:28 PM~17764652
> *ANY PICS OF CHITOS CADY :biggrin:
> *


SOON SOON :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## califas

:wow:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79

love them celtics fuk fakers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rammp817

how much for a 2dr 64 impala all the interior: seats,carpet ,doorpanels,headliner ?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by rammp817_@Jun 15 2010, 12:51 PM~17793632
> *how much for a 2dr 64 impala all the interior: seats,carpet ,doorpanels,headliner ?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 15 2010, 11:17 AM~17792794
> *love them celtics fuk fakers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go mavs :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jun 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17798898
> *go mavs  :biggrin:
> *


I RATHER CHOKE IN DA PLAYOFF'S THAN DA FINALS :0


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS

did the lakers lose to the celtics :wow: good thing the mavs dident whoop there azz :biggrin:


----------



## califas

dont hate :angry:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS

:cheesy: :nono: never hate such a strong word im just speaking my mind mr.kenny u want me to put on some of dat kesha for u to calm down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Jun 11 2010, 10:25 AM~17759028-->
> 
> 
> 
> everyone would  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL JR..TEJAS_@Jun 16 2010, 09:45 PM~17809815
> *:cheesy:  :nono: never hate such a strong word im just speaking my mind mr.kenny u want me to put on some of dat kesha for u to calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT KESHA








U GOING TO MAKE LOST :angel: :tears:


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Jun 17 2010, 06:02 AM~17812828
> *NOT KESHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U GOING TO MAKE LOST :angel:  :tears:
> *


 :wow: your love is my drug :biggrin:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jun 18 2010, 08:27 AM~17823233
> *:wow: your love is my drug :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cfb8595

What ya guys charge to redo a vinyl top like this?same color and material


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

cfb8595
PM SENT


----------



## DALLAS-G

Can u give me a price on a black vinyl headliner for a 68 impala fastback and a separate price on vinyl benchseat, backseat, and doorpanels


----------



## califas

were are the pics :dunno:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS

:dunno:


----------



## jvasquez

I have an 86 Regal with all original interior. Is there any way you can fix the piping on the front driver's seat and the arm rest? And I also need the sun visors re-covered with a thicker pad because they are sagging. I want everything to look like original.

Price for everything and turn around time. Here are some pics. Thanks for your time.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

HAS TO GET REDONE


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Jul 16 2010, 12:52 AM~18059151
> *HAS TO GET REDONE
> *


----------



## El Callejero

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G

ttt


----------



## ericg

how much for a elco dash on white?


----------



## Big Bruce

a homie how much would it be 2 do my 69 impala convertible I need the top and the whole inside done Its gots buckets in it! pm me with a good prices and I ill drop it off soon


----------



## kingkong1072

how much for an 85 cutlass full interior looking to drop it off at the end of the month


----------



## Big Bruce

does anybody gots the number to this place???????????????if so pm it to me


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Nov 3 2010, 11:51 PM~18981455
> *does anybody gots the number to this place???????????????if so pm it to me
> *


THE GUY IS IN MEXICO RIGHT NOW BUT SHOULD BE BACK SOON.
ILL LET HIS SON IN LAW KNOW.

BTW HOW MUCH FOR SOME NEW GUTS ON A 63 IMPALA BISCUIT TUCK WITH THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL. :biggrin:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 18 2010, 09:53 PM~18601484
> *how much for a elco dash on white?
> *


still need dash done and some door panels


----------



## reyc1977

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Nov 10 2010, 03:16 AM~19032127
> *THE GUY IS IN MEXICO RIGHT NOW BUT SHOULD BE BACK SOON.
> ILL LET HIS SON IN LAW KNOW.
> 
> BTW HOW MUCH FOR SOME NEW GUTS ON A 63 IMPALA BISCUIT TUCK WITH THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL. :biggrin:
> *


does any body this mans # so i can get him some more bussness


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Dec 11 2010, 10:46 PM~19304512
> *does any body this mans # so i can get him some more bussness
> *


HE STILL NOT BACK HOMIE BUT I LET YA KNOW MY BAD,


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jun 29 2010, 10:34 PM~17922620
> *were are the pics :dunno:
> *


HERE DA PICS OF MY CADY


----------



## resname93

was wondering if you could PM me a price for an 87 regal. its has pillow top seats and tryin to keep that look.


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Jun 10 2010, 11:15 PM~17756128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


something like this, but i lil darker color.


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Dec 17 2010, 11:14 AM~19351787
> *HE STILL NOT BACK HOMIE BUT I LET YA KNOW MY BAD,
> *


Is he back yet bro tryin to get some work done on my ride


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jan 28 2011, 12:06 AM~19719442
> *Is he back yet bro tryin to get some work done on my ride
> *


I think he be back next month i will post it up or send u a pm


----------



## L4LRIDERS

ANY1 GOT A ####


----------



## ericg

whats up with this dude is he ever coming back from mexico


----------



## THESITUATION

sup homies his back for a few weeks pm me i ya have questions


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by THE_@SITUATION,Mar 15 2011, 12:45 AM~20094189
> *sup homies his back for a few weeks pm me i ya have questions
> *


TELL HIM I NEED MY SPEAKER BOX DONE


----------



## THESITUATION

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 15 2011, 01:10 AM~20094564
> *TELL HIM I NEED MY SPEAKER BOX DONE
> *


swing by fri or sat


----------



## 8t4mc

I need a headliner board covered and installed on a monte carlo..Board is already out..Shoot me a price over.


----------



## dbigbee

can i get a quote for 84 caprice classic, i want the headrest seats and headliner done


----------



## Sigala

TTT


----------



## THESITUATION

CHITO'S GLASSHOUSE SEAT'S MORE PIC'S COMING SOON


----------



## THESITUATION

KENNY'S REGAL GOT NEW CARPET AND SEAT BELT TO MATCH UPHOLSTERY








NEW


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by THE_@SITUATION,Mar 30 2011, 10:42 PM~20224182
> *KENNY'S REGAL GOT NEW CARPET AND SEAT BELT TO MATCH UPHOLSTERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BIG DIF.


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by califas_@Mar 30 2011, 11:16 PM~20224531
> *DAM BIG DIF.
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## Sigala

TTT


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

T.T.T.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Is that from a kit?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 23 2011, 09:39 AM~20402011
> *Is that from a kit?
> *


U TALKING ABOUT DA CADDY SEATS HOME BOY WANT IT THEM REDONE ALL LEATHER


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Yeah, clean work looked like it came pre sewn


----------



## califas

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## Sigala




----------



## untouchable-85

are you still doing upholstery work.....and if you are i need direction or a phone need to know if you do biscit tuck and wrinkle old school intierior..thanks richard..or call me cell#469-505-6056


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

untouchable-85 said:


> are you still doing upholstery work.....and if you are i need direction or a phone need to know if you do biscit tuck and wrinkle old school intierior..thanks richard..or call me cell#469-505-6056


sup homie my suegro should be back in town next month i will hit u up if u still intrested


----------



## lone star

PURPLE~HAZE said:


>



this came out nice, love the red and gold


----------



## BUD

PURPLE~HAZE said:


>


How much for this but with the 60/40 Bench Seat instead of buckets? What's the avg turn around time?


----------



## FPEREZII

PURPLE~HAZE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 10094718

How much for a 78 Monte dash in black vinyl , thanks .


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Can i get a price quote for new carpet in my 85 olds delta 88 2dr? Need it tan


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Can i get a price quote for new carpet in my 85 olds delta 88 2dr? Need it tan


 sup homie around 300


----------



## DeltaDevil88

PURPLE~HAZE said:


> sup homie around 300


 Can you pm me details im interested.


----------



## BUD

BUD said:


> How much for this but with the 60/40 Bench Seat instead of buckets? What's the avg turn around time?


???


----------



## Twonpas

Hey folks, u do some great work,

what would the cost be on a whole interior for my 79 Caddy, black leather, suede dash and rear deck wit sude inserts on door panels.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

BUD said:


> How much for this but with the 60/40 Bench Seat instead of buckets? What's the avg turn around time?


 pm sent


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

sup homies let me know if ya need work done suegro in town...


----------



## olskulow

What's the price for a front and back bench seat white vinyl


----------



## outlawcrewcab

How much to redo front seat out of 94 fleetwood stock style tan leather


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

olskulow said:


> What's the price for a front and back bench seat white vinyl


 pm sent


----------



## califas

were the pics of sancens caddy


----------



## THESITUATION

sansen caddy


----------



## THESITUATION

yeah buddy


----------



## olskulow

I pmed you for some info. I would like to get my car upholstered


----------



## regal ryda

how much to do the headliner in my 62 around a 42in moonroof?


----------



## THESITUATION

:thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

TTT


----------



## onelow05

*Price*

How much will you charge to do a bench front and back seat to a 1964 impala something original? 8175214722 Ben


----------



## THESITUATION

Pm sent


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

LIL SUM SUM


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Nice work on that Big Body :thumbsup:, How much does a job like that run if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

PM SENT


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX

how much to redo Pillow tops in cloth?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

64 back seat


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

glasshouse we doing for a homie top secret coming out soon. before and after will post more flicks onces is all put togheter


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

back seat and part of the front


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## THESITUATION




----------



## THESITUATION




----------



## THESITUATION

BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## THESITUATION

64 HEADLINER


----------



## CALIBOY 95

How much to do the complete interior on a 99 lincoln towncar in red with gray piping front and back seats


----------



## THESITUATION

Pm sent


----------



## lac-driver

I need a quote to redo my whole interior on my 63 impala coupe. Seats, panels,visors. Pm me for more info and pics.


----------



## THESITUATION

PM SENT^


----------



## regal ryda

how much for the 42in headliner in my 62?


----------



## THESITUATION

Pm sent


----------



## THESITUATION

TTMFT


----------



## CHEVY45467SS

I need front and back seat redone same way and carpet and seat belt to match can you shoot me a number or address or a price


----------



## biggie84

How much to do front and rear seat for 63 impala 2dr hard top in black with cloth insert


----------



## THESITUATION

Sansen Big Body Cady got some work done.TTT


----------



## dwnsouth985

I have an 80 Coupe the bottom back seat I want redone in Shale Vinyl and Shale Ostrich which I have the OStrich to send.. I want the pattern to match the back part of the seat which is a DTS pattern..I can skin the seat fabric and send it to you as a pettern to build the new one...LMK


----------



## MinieMe209

You redo seat belts too?


----------



## THESITUATION

Minieme209 said:


> You redo seat belts too?


Yes we do


----------



## THESITUATION

dwnsouth985 said:


> I have an 80 Coupe the bottom back seat I want redone in Shale Vinyl and Shale Ostrich which I have the OStrich to send.. I want the pattern to match the back part of the seat which is a DTS pattern..I can skin the seat fabric and send it to you as a pettern to build the new one...LMK


pm sent


----------



## Jokersdunebuggy

Pm me price on complete interior of 78 Monte black with orange pipeing car has buckets.


----------



## CALIBOY 95

any word on the embroidery homie?


----------



## THESITUATION

Haven't got.time to go check I see if I can this week end.


----------



## CALIBOY 95

THE said:


> Haven't got.time to go check I see if I can this week end.


Thanks bro!


----------



## CALIBOY 95

No word yet homie???


----------



## ericg

how much for 96 impala ss front seats back stock?


----------



## andres18954

TTT


----------



## Mr...Chido

How much for a hole interior on a 84regal vinyl an suede Pink an white thanks for ur quote


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## madhopper1

How much to do all interior. On a 
1962 ss impala all original call me or text me with a Quote (432)213-5228 . I will also take just interior only not the whole car.


----------



## 86bluemcLS

how much for seat belts pink lap belt lift release please


----------



## topd0gg

pm sent


----------



## THESITUATION

86bluemcLS said:


> how much for seat belts pink lap belt lift release please


 sup will have to check on that


----------



## THESITUATION

madhopper1 said:


> How much to do all interior. On a
> 1962 ss impala all original call me or text me with a Quote (432)213-5228 . I will also take just interior only not the whole car.


will do homie


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$

Pm shop number ,thanks


----------



## riders

whats ur address and number?


----------



## riders

PURPLE~HAZE said:


> EAST FORT WORTH AND YEAH HALF DOWN AND THE REST WHEN IS DONE


 whats your address in east and number


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## califas

Ttt


----------



## 85Caprice

how much for a headliner in 85 Caprice? and how much for the carpet


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

85Caprice said:


> how much for a headliner in 85 Caprice? and how much for the carpet


 PM SENT


----------



## THESITUATION

TTMFT


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Do you have any bright red headliner fabric?


----------



## THESITUATION

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Do you have any bright red headliner fabric?


pm sent


----------



## califas

Ttt


----------



## THESITUATION

Sup homie


----------



## califas

THE said:


> Sup homie


No more pics or what


----------



## THESITUATION

I will post some later later


----------



## [email protected]

I have 85 fleetwood live in Dallas,need the front seats(pillow top) and both door panels.The interior is black leather. Shoot me a price.


----------



## merecido

i em working on a set of pillow tops now and have no seasoned upholster around to ask questions to im a self ran shop but i need your opinion on these do the outsides all slope a bit on theses seats its driving me crazy.


----------



## merecido




----------



## 817PETE

He hasn't been in :dunno:


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## THESITUATION

Ttt


----------



## 05sierra

Do you do seat belts?


----------

